# Please share



## ronpasley (Apr 14, 2010)

Please share your praise reports with us. Even if you think it's to small to share it could do wonders for someone else. God is good all the time he desires are praise for what He has done in are lifes.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 14, 2010)

He has stood by me even when I was at my very worst - even when I turned my back on Him.There is no one on this earth that could be a friend like Jesus has been - even my family. I will rejoice when I get to look Him in the eye,face to face and thank Him for saving a wretch like me and for not forsaking me,even when I very much deserved to be forsaken.


----------



## ronpasley (Apr 14, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> He has stood by me even when I was at my very worst - even when I turned my back on Him.There is no one on this earth that could be a friend like Jesus has been - even my family. I will rejoice when I get to look Him in the eye,face to face and thank Him for saving a wretch like me and for not forsaking me,even when I very much deserved to be forsaken.




Amen Brother


----------



## The PROFET (Apr 15, 2010)

*GOD uses people !!!------------------------------------if you allow him to !!!!*

GOD has blessed me, more than once, by allowing me to lay my willing hands on someone, and watch the power of GOD, heal them, from being blind to seeing, from deaf, to hearing, from lame to walking, from dieing of cancer ( doctor gave up , left them to die), to being healed, sometimes restored, watched a foot grow about 2in. longer to match the other foot, heald both feet in my hands, GOD healed my daddy one night, after the doctor said papa, would not live through the night, I told the doctor : I bind that in the name of JESUS, and the doctor told me, I know you have faith and everything,mr Bruce, and I stoped him right there and said yes I do ,now you do every thing you know to do and I'll do everything I know to do and GOD will heal my daddy !!!!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~GOD did and daddy lived 6 more years praise GOD, thank you JESUS,   just be willing to be the tool, that GOD uses, and he will use you too, I believe that with all my heart A-men.


----------



## ronpasley (Apr 15, 2010)

The PROFET said:


> GOD has blessed me, more than once, by allowing me to lay my willing hands on someone, and watch the power of GOD, heal them, from being blind to seeing, from deaf, to hearing, from lame to walking, from dieing of cancer ( doctor gave up , left them to die), to being healed, sometimes restored, watched a foot grow about 2in. longer to match the other foot, heald both feet in my hands, GOD healed my daddy one night, after the doctor said papa, would not live through the night, I told the doctor : I bind that in the name of JESUS, and the doctor told me, I know you have faith and everything,mr Bruce, and I stoped him right there and said yes I do ,now you do every thing you know to do and I'll do everything I know to do and GOD will heal my daddy !!!!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~GOD did and daddy lived 6 more years praise GOD, thank you JESUS,   just be willing to be the tool, that GOD uses, and he will use you too, I believe that with all my heart A-men.



Amen brother thanks for sharing, to hear and see the great power of God at work in are lives, He is a awesome God, Halleluiah Praise His Name forever.


----------



## ronpasley (Apr 21, 2010)

What has Jesus done for you?


----------



## BRIAN1 (Apr 21, 2010)

To much to ever put into words. All i know is that my life would be very difficult if it were not for Him and His salvation.

Brian1


----------



## Lorri (Apr 21, 2010)

Jesus saved my daughter's life - everybody said that they can't believe she walked away from her car accident.  God has blessed me in more ways then I can count.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 21, 2010)

Me,too,sister!   I saw a church sign that said"Can't sleep? Try counting your blessings."


----------



## The PROFET (Apr 22, 2010)

*share a blessing*

I don't mean to hog the forum, ----but I could write for days,and days, about what GOD has done for me and my wife, first my lovely wife of 30 years and I have never been seperated a single day of our  married life we  are togeather 24/7, if you see me you see her, we do everything togeather, we have a beautiful daughter( age 27) who loves  and serves the lord ( and is patiently waiting to meet mr, right), we also have 5 nephews 4 0n my side of family 1 on wife's side who we love and care for as our own, they think of my daughter as a sister  more than a cousin. They don't dare call me uncle we're much to close for that  and my mother Is still alive and kicking and I have 2 great brothers 1 older 1 younger, and were all pretty healthy praise GOD. WE have been blessed and still are blessed ------------and you know what------- I think we'll just go on and stay blessed. A-men  thanks for letting me share.


----------



## greybeard (Apr 22, 2010)

my praise note is that i have always dreamed of what i would do to make the GON,holding a big buck,or a trophy turkey.But,instead I am in this months edition holding my BIBLE and sharing our testimony to a group of kids.My wife battled breast cancer 1 year ago and has a clean bill of health today.We discussed how Jesus calmed the storm for the disciples.


----------



## livin outdoors (Apr 26, 2010)

ronpasley said:


> What has Jesus done for you?



I'll just name a few.Salvation,peace and joy that just won't quit,good health,sweet wife,beautiful son,great church, good job,good friends and parents that new the importance of keeping their children in church.


----------



## Ronnie T (Apr 28, 2010)

During my young-adult years I feared God.  
Through the years God has blessed me with His love.  
I praise God for His immeasurable love.
How could he love me this much?


----------



## ronpasley (Jul 30, 2010)

Thank you Great Jehovah for another day I give you glory and praise thank for the day when I shall bow down and worship you in spirit and truth in your present.


----------



## Crowbuster (Aug 11, 2010)

*Amen to that.*

Amen.  The Lord blesses us beyond all understanding.


----------



## tomtlb66 (Aug 12, 2010)

I might have posted this before, but God deserves the credit again.
My daughter was born with spina bifida. After hearing all these doctors telling us about complications she might have and surgeries she would have to go thru, well, they have a worldly outlook on things.

My daughter is learning to walk, she took about 3 or 4 steps by herself yesterday and I almost cried. She is perfectly healthy.

The King of All Kings has healed her, no medicine, no worldly cures and no herbs did it.


----------



## ronpasley (Aug 12, 2010)

tomtlb66 said:


> I might have posted this before, but God deserves the credit again.
> My daughter was born with spina bifida. After hearing all these doctors telling us about complications she might have and surgeries she would have to go thru, well, they have a worldly outlook on things.
> 
> My daughter is learning to walk, she took about 3 or 4 steps by herself yesterday and I almost cried. She is perfectly healthy.
> ...




Praise God for his healing powers, He is good we don't deserve anything but death because of are wickedness. But thank you Father for your saving grace.

Father bless this family that they will be a witness for you a true testimony let you Holy Spirit strengthen and guide in Jesus name amen.


----------

